# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > سوال: در خواست فایل آموزشی جهت رسم  ERD و DFD در نرم افزار visio

## a.sharifeslami

سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی

لطفا اگر فایلی یا سایتی رو سراغ دارید که آموزش خوبی برای رسم ERD در visio رو ارائه داده در اختیار قرار بدین.

باتشکر

----------


## a.sharifeslami

ینی هیش کی نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## MunderLine

سلام

امیدوارم اینا کمک کنه:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BYt3wmkgXE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow8AB0uKf3c

http://barney.gonzaga.edu/~chen/bmis...o_Tutorial.pdf

----------

